# Rental cars in Grand Cayman



## Cappy (May 17, 2006)

Who is good & who is bad? I think all Islands have good & bad rental car places! I just want a heads up on which one is which!
I go to SXM 2 times a year & would NEVER rent from Hertz again! I LOVE Alpha small CO great staff   good prices!! (if you say your a cappywoman friend):whoopie:  I rent & all my friends rent a 4dr with air for a winter week for $220 or less!! The 1st time I went to SXM & rented from Hertz (plus just take you money! A friend got the same car 2 weeks later & tried to charge her for the same chip as they did me. We didn't pay it!) they try to get you for every chip & don't fix the chip. They charged me $320 for the same car & that was 8 years ago!!


----------



## Htoo0 (May 17, 2006)

I've always used Andy's but there are other good ones there.  Check McCurley's as well.  My BroIL uses Coconuts.


----------



## caribbeansun (May 18, 2006)

We use McCurley's 

McCurley's Tours:
345-947-9626 Home
345-916-0925 Cell
345-916-0640 Cell
PO Box 150 North Side Post Office
Grand Cayman
British West Indies

They don't have a web site or email


----------



## Blue Skies (May 18, 2006)

I wouldn't recommend Budget.  The service was SLOW; we stood in line for almost 2 hours and then, when it was our turn, they didn't have a car for us!  We had to get a ride to our condo and get the car the next day.


----------



## Htoo0 (May 18, 2006)

Should've mentioned it's always a good idea to reserve in advance as some periods all cars are booked.  And check a week or two before your trip.  My BroIL had one cancelled on him which had been booked 2-3 months in advance and it put him in a bind.
Also, cars are about one size smaller there than in the States.  (A Corolla is mid-sized and a compact is laughable.)


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (May 18, 2006)

caribbeansun said:
			
		

> We use McCurley's
> 
> McCurley's Tours:
> 345-947-9626 Home
> ...



Hi!  Is McCurley's the one that picks you up at the airport, and brings you to the resort, (Morritt's),drops you off at the resort, to get your car?  Also, do you leave the car, and they take you back to the airport?  Thanks!


----------



## caribbean (May 18, 2006)

I second Andy's, have used them with no problem. Dollar on the other hand is an absolute disaster, do not use thrm under and circumstances.


----------



## caribbeansun (May 19, 2006)

Yes, that's McCurley's.



			
				Skinsfan1311 said:
			
		

> Hi!  Is McCurley's the one that picks you up at the airport, and brings you to the resort, (Morritt's),drops you off at the resort, to get your car?  Also, do you leave the car, and they take you back to the airport?  Thanks!


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (May 19, 2006)

caribbeansun said:
			
		

> Yes, that's McCurley's.



Thanks.....I'll give 'em a call!


----------

